# Zili



## ShadraAvro (Aug 28, 2010)

Name: Zili Clannow
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Fox
Height: 6 foot
Weight: 130 pounds

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Fur is mainly red, black parts are specified in markings. It is made of a soft fabric. Hair is black and made of yarn, worn in a ponytail.
- Markings: Black ears (inside is pink), black belly, black paws, tailtip, under his chin, muzzle is black mid-way up the muzzle and all over his cheeks, he has a swirly black curling vine marking on one shoulder, many piercings (6 per ear, two on his right eyebrow, a lip peircing, a chain connecting the lip piercing to an eyebrow piercing on the left eyebrow, and a tongue bar). Other markings are four black stripes (2 on each bicep). The stitching where the red meets the black is always visible.
- Eye color: green
- Other features: Wears a grey bracelet with rounded studs as well as a neon green collar w/ a silver ring on the front (both are just optional)
Behavior and Personality: Often seen as eccentric, Zili hardly ever plans things out. He is best known for spontaneous decisions especially involving love. He has done everything for Shadra from simply comforting her to randomly presenting her with flowers (which he loves as he has quite a bit of skill in flower arrangements).

Skills: Novel writing
Weaknesses: Laziness/a chaotic mind

Likes: writing, solving puzzles
Dislikes: shaving (the fur on his chin is often scraggly like a goatee)

History: ---


Clothing/Personal Style: Zili loves any kind of black. He wears pants with chains, black shirts/tanktops, etc. He also loves to wear his collar as a sort of teaser for Shadra but dislikes showing much skin. Even in the summer he wears long pants over his fur but hardly is ever actually cold
Picture: ---

Goal: ---
Profession: Deathless
Personal quote: ---
Theme song: ---
Birth date: ---
Star sign: ---

Favorite food: ---
Favorite drink: ---
Favorite location: Anywhere with Shadra
Favorite weather: Sunny and warm
Favorite color: black

Least liked food: ---
Least liked drink: ---
Least liked location: ---
Least liked weather: ---

Favorite person: Shadra
Least liked person: ---
Friends: ---
Relations: ---
Enemies: ---
Significant other: Shadra (wife)
Orientation: bisexual


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 28, 2010)

Black belly... I like it. Good change from the usual white belly.

Speaking of the color black, how are you doing, fellow black jaguar?


----------



## ShadraAvro (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Rayo. Glad you like it. :3 I didn't want to use the overly typical fox colourings.
OH and I'm good


----------

